# Harlequins and the Dark Eldar



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

For those who have had the priveledge to look upon the Dark Eldar Codex soon to be released and have looked at the units now available, what is your opinion on using harlequins in your Dark Eldar army?

Do they fill a gap that was lacking in the previous codex or has the changes in Elite wyches and Troop wyches filled this void better?

Looking at the Elite version of the Wyches we have a statline of

WS:4 BS:4 S:3 T:3 W:1 I:6 A:2 Ld:9 Sv:6+/4++ (in CC)
Special Rules: Power from Pain, Fleet, Night Vision, Combat Drugs

Compared to the Harlequin at

WS: 5 BS:4 S:3 T:3 W:1 1:6 A:2 Ld:9 Sv: 5++

Special Rules: Fleet, Furious Charge, Hit and Run

Do the point differences in both units make one better or are they both on par with each other? Does the Harlequin rending outweight the Wych ability and chance to gain +1S or the Re-roll Wounds from Combat Drugs? Does the ability to earn pain tokens outweigh starting with furious charge off the bat and does the Shadowseer's Viel of Tears better FNP against shooting?

On a final note what do you think is the optimal squad sizes of these and wargear options for both to be worth the points spent on the battle field?

I for one am wanting to field both in conjunction with each other with the following:

9 Bloodbrides -
Syren - Phantasm Launcher (offensive and defensive grenades), Agoniser
3 Hydra Guantlets 
Raider

and 

7 Harlequins - 
Troop Master upgrade
Shadowseer with Viel of Tears
5 Harlequin Kisses
2 Fusion Pistols
(either on foot or mounted in Raider depending on points left over after rest of army)

Please share your thoughts!


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Blue Liger said:


> For those who have had the priveledge to look upon the Dark Eldar Codex soon to be released and have looked at the units now available, what is your opinion on using harlequins in your Dark Eldar army?
> 
> Do they fill a gap that was lacking in the previous codex or has the changes in Elite wyches and Troop wyches filled this void better?
> 
> ...


I like the fact that Harlequins can now disembark, move, fleet, and charge out of a Raider/Venom after it moves 6 inches. The Shadowseer will also help keep the unit from getting shot down. There's also more then enough Anti-Vehicle in the Codex to give Fusion Pistols are rest.

The Bloodbrides on the other hand can begin the game with Feel No Pain which helps protect them from crash landings and makes them near unkillable in close combat. The special weapons options also make them more flexable.

The Bloodbrides are significantly cheaper to boot.

I think if I were to consider using Harlequins I would probably just take incubi. They match Harlequins in point cost, have S4 Power Weapons which put S4 Rending to shame, can fleet, have power armor which is superior to 5+ invulnerable, and can get Feel No Pain. They dont have the ignore cover, but can get a grenade launcher from an Archon.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Fair points I was thinking of using all 3 actually - a small squad of harlequins on foot say 7 to protect my home sitting warriors on objectives from say genestealers or outflank units and then use the bloodbrides by themselves or with haemonculi to give FNP straight away then a small unit say 4-5 incubi along side the archon.


----------

